# Configuração do mouse

## Web

Olá pessoal. 

Estou tentando configurar o meu mouse no Gentoo, mas não estou conseguindo. 

Uso a mesma configuração do XF86Config do meu Conectiva onde funciona. 

Section "InputDevice" 

Identifier "Mouse0" 

Driver "mouse" 

Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2" 

Option "Device" "/dev/psaux" 

Option "Emulate3Buttons" "off"

Option "Emulate3Timeout" "50" 

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

EndSection 

No comando dmesg aparece a seguinte mensagem: 

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice 

Já tentei várias opções em "Protocol" (PS/2, NetMousePS/2, etc) e também em "Device" (/dev/input/mice, /dev/misc/psaux). 

Recompilei o kernel 3 vezes modificando opções e nada.

Tive o mesmo problema com o Slackware 8.x, acredito que selecionei todas as opções de mouse existente e não funcionou.

Estou usando um mouse PS/2  - Genius NetScroll+ 

Obs: Se eu der boot pelo Conectiva e entrar com chroot no Gentoo ele funciona. 

Agradeço qualquer ajuda.

----------

## AngusYoung

Hum ... 

Coisas que eu verificaria:

1. Se o /dev/psaux e /dev/mouse são links para /dev/misc/psaux

Você, talvez queira dar uma olhada nessas threads aqui e aqui.

Boa sorte   :Cool: 

Editado: removi uma sugestão que não tinha nada a ver.

----------

## Web

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Hum ... 
> 
> Coisas que eu verificaria:
> 
> 1. Se o /dev/psaux e /dev/mouse são links para /dev/misc/psaux
> ...

 

Pois é, eu já tinha lido esses tópicos antes. O problema é que o mouse não dá nem sinal. Eu verifiquei o log do XFree e não tinha nenhuma informação de erro ou aviso.

o /dev/mouse e /dev/psaux estão com link para /dev/misc/psaux

Obrigado por enquanto. Alguma outra dica?

----------

## humpback

Em consola tenta um cat /dev/psaux e depois move o rato. Caso o kernel esteja bem configurado tens de ver aparecer "lixo".

Caso não apareça é porque nao tens as opções certas no kernel.

A outra parte da questão é que o gentoo usa devfs, por isso se tu tens os devices é porque o kernel esta bem configurado.... Mas prontos tenta....

----------

## Web

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Em consola tenta um cat /dev/psaux e depois move o rato. Caso o kernel esteja bem configurado tens de ver aparecer "lixo".
> 
> Caso não apareça é porque nao tens as opções certas no kernel.
> 
> A outra parte da questão é que o gentoo usa devfs, por isso se tu tens os devices é porque o kernel esta bem configurado.... Mas prontos tenta....

 

Hoje à noite vou tentar isso lá em casa e se não funcionar eu coloco as opções do "input devices" que usei para compilar o kernel.

Até mais.

----------

## PT_LAmb

Vivas,

Se nada funcionar ve o que te diz o log do X (/var/log/XFree86.?.log)...

O meu diz o seguinte:

```
...

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

...

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

...

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

Boa sorte,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## Web

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Em consola tenta um cat /dev/psaux e depois move o rato. Caso o kernel esteja bem configurado tens de ver aparecer "lixo".
> 
> Caso não apareça é porque nao tens as opções certas no kernel.
> 
> A outra parte da questão é que o gentoo usa devfs, por isso se tu tens os devices é porque o kernel esta bem configurado.... Mas prontos tenta....

 

Tentei usar o comando cat /dev/psaux e não aparece nada.

Fiz o mesmo no Conectiva e no Live-CD do Gentoo e em ambos funcionaram.

Recompilei o kernel com o /proc/config do Live-CD apenas alterando o processador

e acrescentando alguns módulos para dispositivos que eu tenho.

-------------Parte final do XFree86.0.log----------------

(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x4000000)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Option "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

------------------------------------------------------------

O /usr/src/linux/.config tem as seguintes linhas com o nome "mouse"

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

#

# Mice

#

CONFIG_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_ATIXL_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_LOGIBUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_MS_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_PC110_PAD=m

CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE=m

#

# USB support

#

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

Diante disso tudo, o problema so pode ser na compilação do kernel, mas qual opção eu devo habilitar/desabilitar para fazer funcionar?

----------

## lmpinto

Tens o módulo mousedev carregado? Não tenho a certeza se isso é ps2 ou usb, mas acho que é indiferente...

----------

## Web

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

> Tens o módulo mousedev carregado? Não tenho a certeza se isso é ps2 ou usb, mas acho que é indiferente...

 

Carreguei quando eu compilei como módulo. Já tentei incluir no kernel e como módulo e nenhum deles funcionou.

Sei lá o que tá acontecendo.

Obrigado mesmo assim.

----------

## Web

Finalmente consegui. 

Depois de compilar o kernel diversas vezes, descobri o módulo que preciso carregar para fazer o meu mouse PS/2 funcionar. É o usb-ohci.

Mas afinal, o que tem a ver esse módulo com PS/2? Alguém teria alguma informação sobre isso?

----------

## MetalGod

isso eh estranho pois se o rato é ps/2 n pode ser usb  :Very Happy:   vé se n é qq coisa no "character devices"

 :Wink: 

----------

## Web

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> isso eh estranho pois se o rato é ps/2 n pode ser usb   vé se n é qq coisa no "character devices"
> 
> 

 

Essas são seções "input core support" e "character devices" do arquivo .config

Meu mouse é um Genius Netscroll+ PS/2.

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

# CONFIG_ECC is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_COMPUTONE=m

CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=m

CONFIG_CYCLADES=m

CONFIG_CYZ_INTR=y

CONFIG_DIGIEPCA=m

# CONFIG_ESPSERIAL is not set

CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO=m

CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO=m

CONFIG_ISI=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=m

CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

CONFIG_RISCOM8=m

CONFIG_SPECIALIX=m

CONFIG_SPECIALIX_RTSCTS=y

CONFIG_SX=m

CONFIG_RIO=m

# CONFIG_RIO_OLDPCI is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

----------

## metralha761

Isto é uma suposta teoria, após algum tempo na andança da informatica.

As portas USB e PS/2 devem ser similares. Se repararem os ratos PS/2 podem ser ligado á porta USB sem algum problema, bastando usar o conversor.

Pode ser dai alguma ligação que tenha.

Já agora, este topico ja tem uma boa camada de pó, mas tive o mesmo problema, o rato nao funcava na porta PS/2, após uma pesquisa com alguma paciencia, fui deparar com este topico mt util  :Very Happy: 

Obrigado.

----------

## Web

 *metralha761 wrote:*   

> Isto é uma suposta teoria, após algum tempo na andança da informatica.
> 
> As portas USB e PS/2 devem ser similares. Se repararem os ratos PS/2 podem ser ligado á porta USB sem algum problema, bastando usar o conversor.
> 
> Pode ser dai alguma ligação que tenha.
> ...

 

Eu nem lembrava que esse tópico ainda existia ...   :Very Happy: 

Mas para deixá-lo um pouco mais completo, vou colocar mais algumas informações que descobri posteriormente.

Tive o mesmo problema quando atualizei o kernel para o 2.6, e, pesquisando novamente na net, descobri o real motivo do mouse não funcionar. Era porque eu tinha habilitado no Setup a opção:

-- USB Legacy support 

Foi só desabilitar esta opção que tudo funcionou perfeitamente, inclusive sem o carregamento do módulo USB no kernel 2.4

Até mais.

----------

## fernandotcl

Btw o /dev/psaux é um dispositivo de legado, que tem os dias contados. É bom nos acostumarmos a desabilitá-lo e apontar /dev/mouse sempre para /dev/input/mouse0.

----------

## Matheus Villela

Olá, vou aproveitar o tópico pra perguntar algo que estive procurando ontem.

Eu me lembro de ter visto isso no KDE e acho que até no GNOME mas omo não uso mais nenhum dos dois queria perguntar: como faço pra "setar" velocidade e aceleração do mouse?

Segundo a man page do xorg.conf não tem nenhuma "option" pra isso, somente essas: CorePointer, CoreKeyboard, AlwaysCore, SendCoreEvents, HistorySize e SendDragEvents. Será que existe alguma opção pra determinar isso mas que não está na man page? Ou só teria como fazer usando um daemon da vida de um ambiente gráfico?

Se alguém tiver conhecimento sobre isso, souber de algum documento explicando, qualquer coisa concreta tá valendo  :Wink: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Tente ajustar a resolução. Se não me engano, Option "Resolution" 600, por exemplo.

----------

